# Pier Lights



## Jfreeman388 (Sep 27, 2010)

Does anyone think the color of the lights matter? as in yellow or white. Ive also seen green underwater lights, is any better than the other?


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

Sounds like something somone over at UFW should study.
My Complete Guess would be a bulb in the amber to white color (Warm white to Bright White).
From what I have heard from some of the local fisherman, the brighter lights are the ones that produce. If this is the key....then it would seem to me that any colored light, which would use a filter to change the color, would just reduce the light output....and it would really have to be an amazing color (from the viewpoint of the fish), to overcome the loss of brightness caused by the filter.
I do know that green light carries farther in water than red, but red hardly carries at all, So If you Stick with the white, at least you start out with all the colors.
But thats just a guess....Anyone have some insight?


----------



## pistol (Nov 16, 2010)

green lights attract plankton, that attract minnows,


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

pistol said:


> green lights attract plankton, that attract minnows,


http://plankt.oxfordjournals.org/content/30/9/1075.full
This study suggests that certain species react to green more than white, but it was only 1 species in their study, the rest reacted mostly to the intensity of the light. During the brighter periods, More and Larger specimens were caught.
Some species were actually repelled by the green light.
So I guess it depends on which type of larva/plankton you are aiming for, otherwise it is all about intensity.
My initial thought pattern was that plankton are attracted to moonlight - which is amber in the fall and white to blueish-white at other times. Nature imitates this with bio-luminesence, but just because it is usually green, dosen't make me believe it is the perfect color, just what is possible from a couple of chemicals.
I think this might all change when you get into larger fish (deep dropping or trolling at night) , but I think the attraction of small organisms is what you are looking for here.
Why not Hang Both lights and see?


----------



## Jfreeman388 (Sep 27, 2010)

thanx for the info...i have thought about trying amber lights on one side and the white lights on the other. 
I might try to do underwater lights so that the glare off the water isnt as bad for the other people in my family that do not fish and would rather sit down there at night. is there any advantage/disadvantage to underwater lighting?how do you fix the underwater lights so they will stay in the same position? where do i find the lights?


----------



## Mad Hooker (Jun 2, 2010)

Tons of green submerged water lights down in Tampa/St Pete... they definitely will have more fish (specks, snook) on them than any docks around with out of water lights.. they look really cool too.


----------



## pistol (Nov 16, 2010)

just google green fishing lights. There is a new one from a guy in Louisiana called the fish vector. I just watched a night fishing video called night fishing at the rigolets on louisiana sportsman .com. it also adds sound to the lights, they work very well.


----------



## pcolabeachbum (Jul 9, 2010)

Green underwater fish lights are AMAZING


----------



## attitudes (Sep 2, 2009)

*Lights*

I have 2 under water lights called Green Monster Lights. They look great & really attract the fish. They are 175 watt mercury vapor bulbs & are on a sensor coming on only in darkness. You can google them up & checkem out.


----------



## Miami Matt (Jun 20, 2009)

pcolabeachbum said:


> Green underwater fish lights are AMAZING


+1:thumbup:


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

Mad Hooker said:


> Tons of green submerged water lights down in Tampa/St Pete... they definitely will have more fish (specks, snook) on them than any docks around with out of water lights.. they look really cool too.


I don't know that the underwater lights actually hold more fish. However, the fish are all back-lite which makes them A LOT easier to see and you can see more of them. Yes, they do look really awesome!

Alex


----------



## patman71 (Aug 14, 2008)

I fished some submerged green lights in Shalimar and in the intercoastal by Destin and they were fantastic. Every dock we went to with these light had fish swimming everywhere.The ones with white lights not near as many fish if at all.


----------



## Jighead (Feb 11, 2009)

Submerged Green lights are very good but I'll take the small rectangular halogen lights pointed down.


----------



## Sunshine (Mar 18, 2010)

Are the Specks and Reds still on the lights this time of year?


----------

